# I.a.t.s.t.e 891



## aeni (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone a member of IATSTE as a MA?  I'm interested in joining, but have no clue of whether or not I should join yet and would like to hear experiences from other members.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 18, 2006)

what does it stand for?


----------



## aeni (Oct 18, 2006)

International Alliance of Theatrical Stage Employees

It's a union that also extends to film.

http://www.iatse.com/home.html


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 11, 2007)

I am not a member of IATSE yet, but I intend to join when I am done with school.  My husband is an IATSE member as a stage hand. But I am a little confused...  you are in AZ?  I beleive you would want to join local 706.  There are only 2 major locals for makeup and hair, and the West coast local is more stable.  891 is Art department.  Also... you ventilate?  Where did you learn? (just curious)


----------



## aeni (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the correct number.  Few MAs seem to be apart of it so I literally have no guidance whatsoever except from a few stagehands and set dressers that come from LA.

I learned how to ventilate in college.  Theatre program that is offered every 2-4 years.  You can also learn at an opera house for minimum wage.


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Jan 11, 2007)

The address is www.local706.org its the makeup union for the west coast. They give all the info on the website, but to quickly break it down you need to complete a 60-60-60. Which is 60 days of work per year, for 3-5 years from your fist day of hire. You need paid and non-paid work. Hope that helps.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 12, 2007)

aeni, what college did you attend?  My school teaches it, but not many do.  Sorry if I am pestering you, I am just curious.


----------



## aeni (Jan 12, 2007)

University of AZ - Tucson.  Don't know about ASU.


----------

